# Do you like front seat passengers?



## nickd8775

I like it when passengers sit in the front seat. They are friendlier, talk more often and usually rate 5 stars. I do hint that it's ok to sit in front by removing my bag from the front seat before the passenger gets in. And every time I get 3 passengers, I say that one can sit up front. 
I like when I get airport rides, because then I have a good reason to require the passenger sit in front.


----------



## Coachman

I prefer that they sit in the back. I had a guy today ask if he could sit in the front seat and of course I said yes. Then we spent ten minutes barely saying a word to each other. I can ignore them better when they're in the back.


----------



## grayspinner

I prefer them to sit upfront unless they don't want to talk, then I prefer they sit in back.


----------



## SECOTIME

I understand a pair in the back but if youre alone sit up front for crying out loud . I hate solo pax in back seat its so weird .


----------



## DNicole

Uber is still fairly new for our area so a lot of pax asks and I always say to go ahead and sit up front. They are definitely a lot more talkative and I've noticed a trend that tippers tend to sit up front but that could go along with being talkative as well. Now if I get one of those passengers that smell like they haven't showered in a week I prefer them to sit in the back.


----------



## SECOTIME

Tipppers do tend to sit up front. It's funny you say that because its pretty true over 50% of the time


----------



## MR5STAR

Back for sure. If they sit up front they can see my sweat pants and slippers.


----------



## DNicole

MR5STAR said:


> Back for sure. If they sit up front they can see my sweat pants and slippers.


I tend to go out after the gym so I've got workout clothes on yet every weekend I've always got a group trying to convince me even with what I'm wearing I still need to park to join them for a slice of pizza or a beer lol. But I live in a college town so 90% of my passengers are in their 20s so it flys extremely well.


----------



## Choochie

I picked up a guy who reached for the front passenger door, but I pointed to the back and he got in and immediately rolled the window down. He spent a good deal of time on the phone so when he was done I asked if he wanted me to turn the air on. I thought he was hot and he said no, but he sometimes gets carsick if he doesn't sit in the front. I thought people outgrew that sort of thing. Of course I offered for him to sit up front but at that point we were almost at the drop off and he declined. You just never know. Now there's a reason to allow someone to sit in the front.


----------



## SECOTIME

I disabled their ability to roll the window down.


----------



## sellkatsell44

I like sitting in the back because if I fall asleep it's not so awkward. I tip regardless now but that's cos I'm lyfting. It's crazy but this one dude from yeman only got five for my ride so I tipped him $10.


----------



## Coachman

SECOTIME said:


> I disabled their ability to roll the window down.


My car doesn't even have rear window switches. I have to control them from up front.


----------



## nickd8775

I usually sit in front on my Uber rides as a passenger. A few drivers point to the back seat. I have tipped every driver, yet my pax rating is 4.9, not 5.0. Might have gotten a 4 for sitting in front. 
One time a driver pointed to the back seat even though I was going to an airport that bans Uber even for drop offs. I had to educate the driver on how to avoid a ticket.


----------



## grayspinner

Choochie said:


> I picked up a guy who reached for the front passenger door, but I pointed to the back and he got in and immediately rolled the window down. He spent a good deal of time on the phone so when he was done I asked if he wanted me to turn the air on. I thought he was hot and he said no, but he sometimes gets carsick if he doesn't sit in the front. I thought people outgrew that sort of thing. Of course I offered for him to sit up front but at that point we were almost at the drop off and he declined. You just never know. Now there's a reason to allow someone to sit in the front.


I get carsick easily even still in my mid-forties. It's a real b"tch supervising my teen drivers when they have their permits.

Because of my tendency to get carsick, I've always preferred to drive. I do okay in the front seat, except for certain drivers (I can't ride with my sister or father)


----------



## itsablackmarket

I hate all people who sit in the back. It's not a Taxi, it's Uber. That means normal cars. There is no divider, it's not a normal cab. It's a *********, so sit up front you chumps.


----------



## Clifford Chong

It doesn't matter to me. The upside of a front seat passenger is visibility - I can simply monitor him better so that he's less likely to cause a mess or leave rubbish behind. Almost nobody would do that when the driver is right in front of them.

Potential downsides are bad odor or breath. Completely tolerable as long as it's not terribly bad. Conversations hardly matter both front and back since your eyes are 99% of the time glued in front of the windshield anyways. (Unless you're driving a bigger vehicle)


----------



## Phil H

Sit in the back especially if you're not trying to have a conversation with the driver . I find it odd and somewhat uncomfortable


----------



## Expired Tablet

MR5STAR said:


> Back for sure. If they sit up front they can see my sweat pants and slippers.


Lolz, true for some drivers. Especially if they aren't wearing any undies.


----------



## cin90

I love to talk (perhaps too much) so if they sit in the front they are subjected to my chattiness. I do invite them to join me in the front. Hopefully they engage me or I will stop and make them sit in the back. JK. I don't mind backseat pax, either - I'll still talk their ear off. I can gauge when to shut up, though  well, most times.


----------



## andaas

I have no problems with them riding up front, whatever they prefer really.

As a passenger, I always sit up front with Uber and Lyft (when traveling solo).


----------



## Hunt to Eat

nickd8775 said:


> I like it when passengers sit in the front seat. They are friendlier, talk more often and usually rate 5 stars. I do hint that it's ok to sit in front by removing my bag from the front seat before the passenger gets in. And every time I get 3 passengers, I say that one can sit up front.
> I like when I get airport rides, because then I have a good reason to require the passenger sit in front.


Front seat, back seat, trunk, roof rack, running boards...I don't car where they ride, as long as they're not dbags and they're not obstructing my view.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

I prefer front seat riders but it's whatever they want. It does annoy me when they sit directly behind me. When a talkative one does that, I ask them to slide their butt over. The quiet one's make me paranoid. I also sit in the front when I am a PAX.


----------



## MikesUber

Choochie said:


> I picked up a guy who reached for the front passenger door, but I pointed to the back


 You're in a service position, I feel like you should allow them to sit in any seat they'd like. Do restaurants decline when you ask for a booth instead of the table they're seating you at? If they know anything about customer service the answer is no.


----------



## MikesUber

nickd8775 said:


> I usually sit in front on my Uber rides as a passenger. A few drivers point to the back seat. I have tipped every driver, yet my pax rating is 4.9, not 5.0. Might have gotten a 4 for sitting in front.
> One time a driver pointed to the back seat even though I was going to an airport that bans Uber even for drop offs. I had to educate the driver on how to avoid a ticket.


 Awful etiquette in my opinion, they're paying for a seat in your car. They can sit anywhere that is a legal seat. It's unprofessional to deny a passenger a front seat.


----------



## TRW

I enjoying having Pax sit upfront if they want to chat while encounter to their destination. About 75% of my Pax are suit and tie (bankers / lawyer) going downtown or the airport. Lots of the business riders are conducting shop while sitting in the back seat. Great type of Pax neat, clean with no food or coffee and ready to go when you arrive at the pickup location.


----------



## SECOTIME

The quiet ones make me keep my pistol ready
Especially certain quiet ones that wear that creep vibe.

If its a solo pax in the back I feel better when they're face is glowing in the rear view mirror from their phone then I don't have to feel obligated to speak to them


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SECOTIME said:


> The quiet ones make me keep my pistol ready
> Especially certain quiet ones.


You'd shoot someone for being quiet? Then when they're even more quiet would you shoot them again?


----------



## SECOTIME

No you jackass but if they're sketchy and try to pull something I'll be ready. Those late night (9pm-5am)drug runs can get a little hairy. Especially the ones that take you in the middle of a block party in the hood and they want you to wait to take em home after they score.

Lol you're in north Dakota. I would bet its something you don't encounter on a daily basis

Lisbon is on list of top 10 (#3) safest places to live in ND a

What does this have to do with creepy quiet pax?

Everything. So much scum around here you have to be on constant alert.

On a side note. I just passed by a pawn shop and in the driveway out front they had like 50 baby strollers lol that's insane

Sorry for calling you a jackass I'm just sick of this liberal (oh no you have a gun yourengoing to kill everyone trying to protect yourself) nonsense

Robbery, murder, assault, etc is real. Maybe not where you safely tuck yourself in but around here the hospitals and police, coroners and such are always hard at work.

2 building over from my apartment someone got stabbed by a guy trying to steal his furniture while he was moving in and that was on Tuesday at 10am

Stupid shit like that happens all the time. And this time of the year is dangerous. All the desperate hooligans know people are out shopping and there will be stuff to steal

Call me craY call me paranoid but its truly just a lifetime of being around crime and violence and I know to not be caught defenseless.

I could write a book about the crazy violence I encountered working in a bar downtown newport news va, highland park, south Norfolk and more


----------



## Choochie

MikesUber said:


> You're in a service position, I feel like you should allow them to sit in any seat they'd like. Do restaurants decline when you ask for a booth instead of the table they're seating you at? If they know anything about customer service the answer is no.


----------



## SECOTIME

Huge difference between a standard restaurant And a personal vehicle used to transport the public for $2-5 a pop


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SECOTIME said:


> No you jackass but if they're sketchy and try to pull something I'll be ready. Those late night (9pm-5am)drug runs can get a little hairy. Especially the ones that take you in the middle of a block party in the hood and they want you to wait to take em home after they score.
> 
> Lol you're in north Dakota. I would bet its something you don't encounter on a daily basis
> 
> Lisbon is on list of top 10 (#3) safest places to live in ND a
> 
> What does this have to do with creepy quiet pax?
> 
> Everything. So much scum around here you have to be on constant alert.
> 
> On a side note. I just passed by a pawn shop and in the driveway out front they had like 50 baby strollers lol that's insane
> 
> Sorry for calling you a jackass I'm just sick of this liberal (oh no you have a gun yourengoing to kill everyone trying to protect yourself) nonsense
> 
> Robbery, murder, assault, etc is real. Maybe not where you safely tuck yourself in but around here the hospitals and police, coroners and such are always hard at work.
> 
> 2 building over from my apartment someone got stabbed by a guy trying to steal his furniture while he was moving in and that was on Tuesday at 10am
> 
> Stupid shit like that happens all the time. And this time of the year is dangerous. All the desperate hooligans know people are out shopping and there will be stuff to steal
> 
> Call me craY call me paranoid but its truly just a lifetime of being around crime and violence and I know to not be caught defenseless.


Humor-impaired, are you?
FYI - there's no Uber in Lisbon, North Dakota. It's a town of less than 2500 people. I've never been to Lisbon, ND.
FYI - name-calling is the last refuge of the person who has run out of rational arguments. We were sorry to see you give up when there wasn't even a debate on the table. Why would you do that?
No need to apologize to me. A better strategy would be to change your behavior.
Lighten up, Frances. You'll live longer.


----------



## SECOTIME

You think you're clever but all you do is provide regurgitated internet rhetoric as if you copied it from the comments section of whichever news story is trending at the time with very little personal insight or experiences to back up your banter and when you do its so far fetched its laughable. Just like the license plate and law suit stories.


----------



## MikesUber

SECOTIME said:


> Huge difference between a standard restaurant And a personal vehicle used to transport the public for $2-5 a pop


Fair - I'm just shooting for a 4.9+ rating so I don't want to hurt my ratings in any way. Yes I know I get nothing additional from it versus a 4.6 driver but it's just a personal goal lol


----------



## SECOTIME

MikesUber said:


> Fair - I'm just shooting for a 4.9+ rating so I don't want to hurt my ratings in any way. Yes I know I get nothing additional from it versus a 4.6 driver but it's just a personal goal lol


Not to mention a restaurant is typically safe. Always public. A 1 on 1 in a persononal vehicle without a partition or even a dispatch person to relay to in case of an emergency.

Lol I've gone so off topic and I'm sorry for that but what I'm trying to say is some people that sit in the back seat really put me on alert. And being prepared or even aware is your only real defense. In a car while driving a random whomever could potentially be one of the most dangerous and defenseless positions one could put themselves in

A desperate person doesn't see a broke ass Uber driver he sees a a person in a closed off vehicle alone with a nice car and might assume maybe even some cash.

Someone could easily give you a destination to a hijacking , robbery or more. The fact that I don't hear of it happening yet or even often simply means to me its bound to happen at some point and if its me they target I can only hope I haven't let my guard down and can be somewhat ready at the very least

Or maybe the criminals know Uber drivers are all nearly slave laborers and they won't waste their time unless they just want your car. 

History repeats itself over and over so some Uber driver is bound to get targeted because a desperate criminal sees an easy $500 selling his car to a chop shop

If you think that's a ridiculous and exaggerated scenario then you're not living in the same universe as I am

Sorry for the extreme rant but that guy getting stabbed the other day has really shaken me up and my perception of saftey has changed. Shit happens.


----------



## SECOTIME

Pax believe you exist because they need a ride. In their eyes youre just that car that arrives when they tap that button. You are not real. When they get to their destination you no longer exist in their mind. The way we perceive pax and vice versa is night and day.

Note: i was reply to the lady about the purse story but I guess she deleted it.


----------



## SECOTIME

Ride sharing , as its called is a one way street. You share your ride the way they want it or else. They only share that bus money. They dont want to share trunk space because its theirs!! 

Ride sharing my ass

you are not allowed to have the smallest personal item in sight or the pax might get upset because they no longer feel special that they've rented your entire ride for 75¢


----------



## Poki

Good grief, what is wrong with some of you. If pax wants to sit up front/back so be it, if pax doesn't talk much so what... maybe they are tired from a 16 hour work shift (me, two weeks ago) or have a little bit of social anxiety.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

My worst pet peeve. Sit in the back, please!

I don't know you.
I don't like you.
And I don't care about you.

They periodically stare at you during the ride and it irks me when they look in the side mirrors when I'm switching lanes.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

nickd8775 said:


> I usually sit in front on my Uber rides as a passenger. A few drivers point to the back seat. I have tipped every driver, yet my pax rating is 4.9, not 5.0. Might have gotten a 4 for sitting in front.
> One time a driver pointed to the back seat even though I was going to an airport that bans Uber even for drop offs. I had to educate the driver on how to avoid a ticket.


I'd rather u sit in the back than ride up front and give me a $5 tip.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SECOTIME said:


> You think you're clever but all you do is provide regurgitated internet rhetoric as if you copied it from the comments section of whichever news story is trending at the time with very little personal insight or experiences to back up your banter and when you do its so far fetched its laughable. Just like the license plate and law suit stories.


Look 'em up. I've provided you with enough information here to sleuth it out. It was 1999. If you do a deep web search of MVD (forty-eight-state search) you'll find exactly what I've shared here. This isn't difficult to do.
Have fun!

This is the car I purchased for myself with some of the settlement. It's a 1999 35th Anniversary GT ragtop and I still drive it. It's not stock, but I have all the stock parts if I ever wish to return it to stock. Modifications include intake (still normally aspirated,) exhaust, rear end, rear axles, Ford Motorsports clutch, and Revolution programmable ECU chip. Tires and wheels are stock, as is the suspension. Interior looks nearly as good as it did when I bought it. The car is well preserved (always garaged) and it's a bit of a sleeper, with the exception of the howling exhaust note after 4000 RPM.


----------



## MikesUber

SECOTIME said:


> If you think that's a ridiculous and exaggerated scenario then you're not living in the same universe as I am


Yeah Pittsburgh is very safe IMO, pretty awesome people in 380 rides, no one has even been in a bad mood (maybe 2 that were noticeably pissed). I'm all for staying safe, _any_ city has the potential for attacks at any time of day or night. That's why I've researched and got that pepper gel and duel camera dash cam. Also carefully watch demeanor and movements just in case. I'm extremely welcoming and kind but yes we need to be vigilant. I've literally thought, "Ok if this person starts freaking out and just f*king wailing on me what am I going to do?" I'm a 28 year old male, 5'9 205lbs, weightlifter; I'm not a massive 6'3 dude but I don't think I make the easiest target either. All comes down to being safe and of course making that moneyy.



SECOTIME said:


> You are not real. When they get to their destination you no longer exist in their mind


This guy^^ That is too true. You exist in their life from start to destination, basically as soon as a foot exits and hits pavement you are a ghost car. I mean makes sense right? We're all like that with baristas, buses, waiters etc. Some stand out for good/bad reasons of course but generally we're just here to provide a service and bounce. Kinda like MLB umpires, the very best are never noticed, they just facilitate the process without error.


----------



## SECOTIME

Ha-ha okay guy.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SECOTIME said:


> Ha-ha okay guy.


Your call, but you might want to reconsider if livery work is your cup of tea.


----------



## SECOTIME

I have my reasons why I do it but its not Uber money. Think about it


----------



## Hunt to Eat

SECOTIME said:


> I have my reasons why I do it but its not Uber money. Think about it


Oh, you don't have to explain yourself to anyone. None of us here particularly care what anyone's personal motivations may be for driving Uber. I've been quite vocal that driving Uber is a means of community service for me and a way to honor my kid brother's passing six years ago. Not that anyone cares, but the topic has come up.


----------



## twinwillow

Definitely want them in the back. I don't like "closeness" with strangers.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

twinwillow said:


> Definitely want them in the back. I don't like "closeness" with strangers.


Did you ever hitchhike in college? Did you ride up front or in back? I hitchhiked a lot in college and I always rode up front. That may be why I'm not at all bugged when my paxs ride up front. Sometimes I'll even fling the front door open...if she's a saucy tomato.


----------



## negeorgia

Front seat.


----------



## nickd8775

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I'd rather u sit in the back than ride up front and give me a $5 tip.


Why? Don't say no to $$$


----------



## Uber 1

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I prefer front seat riders but it's whatever they want. It does annoy me when they sit directly behind me. When a talkative one does that, I ask them to slide their butt over. The quiet one's make me paranoid. I also sit in the front when I am a PAX.


In my minivan, I fold down the rear seat behind the driver so they can't sit directly behind me (stow and go seating makes it like the seat is not even there!).

Today though, I has a Pax ask me why I folded down the seat the behind the driver instead of the folding the rear seat behind the pax and forcing people to walk around the seat as an obstruction when being picked up curbside.

Luckily, I was able to think quickly (I really didn't want to tell him (or give him any ideas) that I was worried about him putting a garrot around my neck!) and I told him that most of my trips were only one person so when the door opens up the seat is right there for them without them having to crouch and waddle to a seat on the far side or the rear.

He acknowledged that it was probably a good idea as he slipped the piano wire back into his left front pocket.....

OK I do have an active imagination! BUT you have to be safe ! ;-O

Andy


----------



## Skyblue6

I'm Australia people are accustomed to sitting in the front. I've asked a few people to sit in the back and I got down rated harshly.... Ass holes


----------



## Hunt to Eat

nickd8775 said:


> Why? Don't say no to $$$


Not all preferences are logical.


----------



## negeorgia

Not all perceptions/perspectives are logical; I like that. Yet, rarely, is there right/wrong. There are various levels of pain from the consequences to choices. That is why paying attention to warnings and disclosures can only help.


----------



## USArmy31B30

DNicole said:


> Uber is still fairly new for our area so a lot of pax asks and I always say to go ahead and sit up front. They are definitely a lot more talkative and I've noticed a trend that tippers tend to sit up front but that could go along with being talkative as well. Now if I get one of those passengers that smell like they haven't showered in a week I prefer them to sit in the back.


Heck, if you are my uber driver, I'll talk to you until you kick me out of your car in the middle of nowhere lol 

If they ask to sit in the front I let them but it felt weired sometimes, because you don't know if they are going to talk or just sit there enjoying the view... People who sat in the front of my car mostly are good tippers except for the Europeans and Asians... No offense! But sadly true!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

nickd8775 said:


> yet my pax rating is 4.9, not 5.0.


A driver did you a favor. I don't pick up 5* riders here because they are usually new, short hops and rate low. At 4.9 you are gold


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Uber! Uber! Pay attention.



SECOTIME said:


> The quiet ones make me keep my pistol ready


This guy is violating policy! Boasting 'Bout it no less.

Get this ******* off the platform.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Xx


----------



## tallnfla

In the back they go. My personal items and cleaning basket are upfront with me. They have their choice of 6 seating position in the back.


----------



## Swfl_driver

In the back... he might smell or perhaps failed to brush his teeth!


----------



## vesolehome

Whenever I pull up, I roll down the window, confirm they are my PAX and offer front or back, whatever they want. Some like the back and just take that. Others prefer the front. I really don't mind at all.


----------



## Jay Dean

My Biggest pet peeve? Yes, it beats all I have been through it is when a pax gets in front seat, says nothing, texts and huffs or groans at their texts ...nothing has pissed me off more than that! No drunk, no asshole, no nothing. Why? I do not know, it is "Strange to humanness" or something! 1 star and me looking to left of window most of the ride.


----------



## Cruisinelli

MR5STAR said:


> Back for sure. If they sit up front they can see my sweat pants and slippers.


I'm usually wearing the same thing. I hope pax don't really care about what a driver is wearing. I know the Uber "belief system" states that you should wear a shirt and tie(if you're a guy), but it doesn't really specify what the female drivers should be wearing.


----------



## SECOTIME

Sacto Burbs said:


> Uber! Uber! Pay attention.
> 
> This guy is violating policy! Boasting 'Bout it no less.
> 
> Get this ******* off the platform.


A black red neck go figure


----------



## SECOTIME

When you pick up a 5 your first question should be "this your first uber?"

Then act accordingly


----------



## Jack Marrero

Coachman said:


> My car doesn't even have rear window switches. I have to control them from up front.


What car do you drive? A Yugo?


----------



## command3r

Front seat passengers get an automatic 3 stars, 1 if they're annoying


----------



## J W

Front seat pax are the best pax always


----------



## Steve B.

With my heavy college girl filled market here in Columbia, you are more then welcomed to sit in the front in your strapless top and your very short skirt .... did I mention no bras either??


----------



## bigprttygrlswag

I prefer them to sit in the back. Less likely of someone messing with my AC and radio controls.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

command3r said:


> Front seat passengers get an automatic 3 stars, 1 if they're annoying


Why's that? I mean, what is the objective criteria here?


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Steve B. said:


> With my heavy college girl filled market here in Columbia, you are more then welcomed to sit in the front in your strapless top and your very short skirt .... did I mention no bras either??


I like the way you think!


----------



## chels

No. I really prefer that riders sit in the back. For safety and for privacy.
After a few awkward and bad rides I feel that riders need to sit in the back unless it's a lot of people.
Another thing...if you request the ride then you need to sit in the front, not your drunk friend who wants to touch the lady uber driver like she's a puppy


----------



## Hunt to Eat

chels said:


> No. I really prefer that riders sit in the back. For safety and for privacy.
> After a few awkward and bad rides I feel that riders need to sit in the back unless it's a lot of people.
> Another thing...if you request the ride then you need to sit in the front, not your drunk friend who wants to touch the lady uber driver like she's a puppy


That's a great way to say it. You made me laugh. I'm 6'3" and 200 pounds. I don't get handled like a puppy. Although last Super Bowl Sunday I had an interesting, inebriated, female passenger ride up front and get handsy.


----------



## Uberring

I prefer the passenger to sit in the front especially if only one rider . This will be safer for me and easier to get 5 stars rate .


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Uberring said:


> I prefer the passenger to sit in the front especially if only one rider . This will be safer for me and easier to get 5 stars rate .


Wow! What year is that Datsun truck? Is that yours?


----------



## chicagodriver527

Prefer the back. But I've had a couple of cute girls hop in the front that I didn't mind. A real chatty blond last night. I should have asked for the number.


----------



## SteamFlyer82

Back seat all the way. I have about 130 trips under my belt, "NuBee", and I feel more comfortable when they're in the back seat than up front with me.


----------



## dlmangum

DNicole said:


> Uber is still fairly new for our area so a lot of pax asks and I always say to go ahead and sit up front. They are definitely a lot more talkative and I've noticed a trend that tippers tend to sit up front but that could go along with being talkative as well. Now if I get one of those passengers that smell like they haven't showered in a week I prefer them to sit in the back.


I was told we're not allowed to take tips. True or False.


----------



## elelegido

Front seat/back seat... if it were up to me I'd have them get in the trunk.


----------



## IckyDoody

command3r said:


> Front seat passengers get an automatic 3 stars, 1 if they're annoying


Why the hell would you punish someone for being raised right. What planet are you from that you think that treating someone in a service position like a normal human being is somehow a bad thing.

You respect the Kardashians, am I right?


----------



## Realityshark

MikesUber said:


> It's unprofessional


There is nothing professional about being an Uber driver.


----------



## TRW

Generally the Pax that want to sit up front seem to be friendlier and more likely to tip.
All my driving is week day mornings, 90% of my Pax are lawyer, Dr and bankers.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

dlmangum said:


> I was told we're not allowed to take tips. True or False.


Never turn down a tip. NEVER. Many paxs believe the Uber line that tip is included. But anyone with a fourth grade understanding of mathematics can figure out that at these rates, there's no way in hell a tip is included.


----------



## Manotas

I had a lady sit in the back and roll down the window because it was a cool night and we weren't going far, after a couple of blocks I noticed the smell, she was smoking in my car. got kicked off to the curve out of my car


----------



## David Pickett

You gonna Uber, you gotta embrace your ridership. Front is fine. Sometimes I send them to the back so I have deniability, but otherwise, front is fine/better. I get to relate to them face to face, which is great for tighter bonding and clearer communications. Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer? And many posters say it attracts less attention, which is generally good.

Some pax are wrapped up in their own business, and that is fine, too. Some are tired. It is a close companion to, "Should I talk, keep up a nice social chatter?" You gotta be aware.


----------



## negeorgia

dlmangum said:


> I was told we're not allowed to take tips. True or False.


False. Read the details in the rider app. Gratuity is not required and not included. It is simple: don't request tips, we are not required to refuse tips.


----------



## JimS

The payout is the same in the front or in the back. I don't give a crap. I get just as annoyed by a front seat person who is silent and fiddles with my air vents as I do with someone in the back trying to tell me which way to go.


----------



## FBM

I give a hint to the pax they can sit in front by unlocking the back door, then unlocking the front. (my car does not have power door locks)


----------



## JeffP64FL

itsablackmarket said:


> I hate all people who sit in the back. It's not a Taxi, it's Uber. That means normal cars. There is no divider, it's not a normal cab. It's a *********, so sit up front you chumps.


Just as Uber causes riders to not consider tipping, I think they also encourage pax to sit in the back. I seem to recall some video that served as a rider orientation that demonstrates a single passenger boarding in the rear curbside seat.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

I don't care at all where they ride. I'm much more concerned with opening a door into traffic and slamming doors. Goddamn, I hate that! Do you know how much power window regulators run when the get damaged from constant door-slamming? It's a Honda, not a GM product. Slamming not necessary!


----------



## JimS

I try to orient my car to make it obvious that I want them to open the back door. But that's not always possible.  So if they sit up front, I don't care. I have a clean car with 4 open seat belts. Sit on the hump (in the back seat) so far as I care.


----------



## Atlantawheels

Nope.back seat only,unless there is four of them.Feel safer that way.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

SECOTIME said:


> A black red neck go figure


******* is a state of mind. Short hair and sunshine not required. Racism isn't even required anymore. The term has been gentrified.


----------



## Minks

I prefer riders sit in the back. However, the two cars I uber/Lyft drive are large with cavernous back seats. 

I am 6'3 240 pounds. When I was in Vegas I had a taxi driver pull up in a Prius and expect me to hop in the back. Needless to say I waved him along.

With uber I get it, dirt cheap fares, dirt cheap cars. But if I am paying a premium, don't pull up in a damn Prius.

...or if you do pull up in a Prius, I'm sitting in the front. Your choice when you bought a tiny clown car. Pull up in a crown Vic, I'm in the back. All things considered, I like the back as a passenger as much as when I'm a driver. But he clown cars, they are everywhere.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Minks said:


> I prefer riders sit in the back. However, the two cars I uber/Lyft drive are large with cavernous back seats.
> 
> I am 6'3 240 pounds. When I was in Vegas I had a taxi driver pull up in a Prius and expect me to hop in the back. Needless to say I waved him along.
> 
> With uber I get it, dirt cheap fares, dirt cheap cars. But if I am paying a premium, don't pull up in a damn Prius.
> 
> ...or if you do pull up in a Prius, I'm sitting in the front. Your choice when you bought a tiny clown car. Pull up in a crown Vic, I'm in the back. All things considered, I like the back as a passenger as much as when I'm a driver. But he clown cars, they are everywhere.


You and I share the same approximate dimensions. I'm 6'3" and about 220. I refuse to take the backseat of a clown car where my knees will be up my nose and my head is bouncing of the ceiling or backglass. You're right - if they thought it was a good idea to buy a clown car, then I thinks it's a good idea to ride in the front seat. Don't like it? Then get a larger car next time I need a ride.


----------



## IckyDoody

Hunt to Eat said:


> I don't care at all where they ride. I'm much more concerned with opening a door into traffic and slamming doors. Goddamn, I hate that! Do you know how much power window regulators run when the get damaged from constant door-slamming? It's a Honda, not a GM product. Slamming not necessary!


$70 on amazon, $200 in labor. I know because the door slammers killed my right rear within 2 months of ubering. I haven't fixed it, I jammed the window all the way up and took out the fuse for the power window.

Oh, and the three mechanics that I called all wanted about $210 for just the part.

I guess if a am brave, I can do it myself for $70 total but i watched a youtube of the process, it is not simple. I would guess it would take me 4 plus hours with a 40 percent chance of having to take to the mechanic anyway.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

IckyDoody said:


> $70 on amazon, $200 in labor. I know because the door slammers killed my right rear within 2 months of ubering. I haven't fixed it, I jammed the window all the way up and took out the fuse for the power window.
> 
> Oh, and the three mechanics that I called all wanted about $210 for just the part.
> 
> I guess if a am brave, I can do it myself for $70 total but i watched a youtube of the process, it is not simple. I would guess it would take me 4 plus hours with a 40 percent chance of having to take to the mechanic anyway.


Excellent response. Thanks for that. I'm a guy who likes fixing things. My dearest hobby is collecting, repairing, and rebuilding 70's and 80's era pinball machines. But removing the interior panel of a modern automobile can be a little intimidating. Back when I was driving 60's Fords and Chevies I could replace a crank regulator with my eyes closed...almost. I once saw what's behind the driver's door interior panel of my bride's Honda Pilot. Holy crap!


----------



## MikesUber

Minks said:


> I prefer riders sit in the back. However, the two cars I uber/Lyft drive are large with cavernous back seats.
> 
> I am 6'3 240 pounds. When I was in Vegas I had a taxi driver pull up in a Prius and expect me to hop in the back. Needless to say I waved him along.
> 
> With uber I get it, dirt cheap fares, dirt cheap cars. But if I am paying a premium, don't pull up in a damn Prius.
> 
> ...or if you do pull up in a Prius, I'm sitting in the front. Your choice when you bought a tiny clown car. Pull up in a crown Vic, I'm in the back. All things considered, I like the back as a passenger as much as when I'm a driver. But he clown cars, they are everywhere.


 It's not so much they're clown cars, it's that you're a big dude lol


----------



## Hunt to Eat

MikesUber said:


> It's not so much they're clown cars, it's that you're a big dude lol


I won't argue with that. Oddly, my Uber car is a Honda Fit. And even though it's a compact econobox, it's got a very high roofline and lots of leg room, so even a galoot like me can be comfortable in it. That's not to say I'd want to go cross country in the backseat, but I could certainly survive going across town without requiring intense chiropractic treatment at my destination.


----------



## jaydeedub85

back seat so i can focus on the road and don't have to worry about making eye contact with you when we converse or you blocking my side mirrors when I need to lane change.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

jaydeedub85 said:


> back seat so i can focus on the road and don't have to worry about making eye contact with you when we converse or you blocking my side mirrors when I need to lane change.


Eye contact when you're driving? No one expects that.


----------



## jaydeedub85

Minks said:


> I prefer riders sit in the back. However, the two cars I uber/Lyft drive are large with cavernous back seats.
> 
> I am 6'3 240 pounds. When I was in Vegas I had a taxi driver pull up in a Prius and expect me to hop in the back. Needless to say I waved him along.
> 
> With uber I get it, dirt cheap fares, dirt cheap cars. But if I am paying a premium, don't pull up in a damn Prius.
> 
> ...or if you do pull up in a Prius, I'm sitting in the front. Your choice when you bought a tiny clown car. Pull up in a crown Vic, I'm in the back. All things considered, I like the back as a passenger as much as when I'm a driver. But he clown cars, they are everywhere.


Theres actually more space in the back for you, if you pull the seat up. I have a frequent customer who's like 300-400 pounds and about 6 feet and he always hops in the back of my prius. I slide the seat up before he can see as not to seem rude.


----------



## yoyodyne

nickd8775 said:


> I like it when passengers sit in the front seat. They are friendlier, talk more often and usually rate 5 stars. I do hint that it's ok to sit in front by removing my bag from the front seat before the passenger gets in. And every time I get 3 passengers, I say that one can sit up front.
> I like when I get airport rides, because then I have a good reason to require the passenger sit in front.


When a pax asks if it is okay to sit up front, I say, "Absolutely. If you sit in back I'd have to ask that you call me Jeeves."


----------



## Chicago Duck

Last time someone sat up front they left a booger on my seat


----------



## Buckpasser

Coachman said:


> I prefer that they sit in the back. I had a guy today ask if he could sit in the front seat and of course I said yes. Then we spent ten minutes barely saying a word to each other. I can ignore them better when they're in the back.


You should treat them like baggage , since bags don't tip either


----------



## dart

Front is ok, back is preferred. If they ask, I advise them 'whatever works' ; there are'nt any regulatory issues regarding pax/drop offs here, so no reason they 'need' to be in the front for me. Silent pax don't bother me, I assume people have things they want to do.


----------



## LadyDi

I prefer all passengers in the back seat if they are solo. It makes me feel better and I keep something in the front seat so that it's obvious of my preference. No one complained but I probably got a lower rating because of it. Ah well...


----------



## Manotas

Hunt to Eat said:


> You and I share the same approximate dimensions. I'm 6'3" and about 220. I refuse to take the backseat of a clown car where my knees will be up my nose and my head is bouncing of the ceiling or backglass. You're right - if they thought it was a good idea to buy a clown car, then I thinks it's a good idea to ride in the front seat. Don't like it? Then get a larger car next time I need a ride.


I drive a Prius and I don't have a problem with any front seat passengers, but if you want more leg room, then just order an Uber XL or LUX... The choice is yours my friend


----------



## Minks

Your opinion is valid. Not saying your wrong, but my opinion is also valid.

...pull up in a Prius and order me to the back, I'll cancel the ride and order another. I'm not ordering Xl. 

I chose to uber drive big cars because I wanted to provide a roomy ride to all. My riders love it! Others make other choices. Neither have to cater to each other. Both right. Both wrong. Both can refuse each other.

6'3 is not freakishly tall. It is a minority sure, but not freak level minority. Mass produced cars offer only cater to the average. It really isn't even a small car, but the new camaros are too short for me too. Wtf is up wth that!? I see lots of 6'3 dudes out there, but we are minority so......


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Manotas said:


> I drive a Prius and I don't have a problem with any front seat passengers, but if you want more leg room, then just order an Uber XL or LUX... The choice is yours my friend


I'll take the front seat of a Prius, no problem. That's perfectly fine if the seat is positioned all the way back. But to get my shoulders and legs into the backseat we have to grease the door opening.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

yoyodyne said:


> When a pax asks if it is okay to sit up front, I say, "Absolutely. If you sit in back I'd have to ask that you call me Jeeves."


I have a similar line...
PAX: Mind if I sit up front?
ME: Look, I'm not a chauffeur in a black sedan. I'm a dude in an orange Honda. Of course you can sit up front.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz

I prefer them to sit up front, I feel like driving miss daisy otherwise!


----------



## naplestom75

I'm surprised at how many people like having people ride in the front with them. Me, no way. It's awkward and I don't understand why they wouldn't want the backseat, where they would have all that space to themself and much more privacy. I don't get too many people who try but I try to leave stuff on the front seat like LadyDi to make it clear what I am expecting.


----------



## maui

Most of the times, the only time I get front passengers is when there are 3 or 4 riders. 

1 time I had 2 guys, 1 in front and 1 in back and it felt like I was in a mob movie being taken out to dig my own grave - real creepy


----------



## BaitNSwitch

My front seat passengers are usually super friendly females. Then again I do majority Lyft, the friendlier platform


----------



## Hunt to Eat

maui said:


> Most of the times, the only time I get front passengers is when there are 3 or 4 riders.
> 
> 1 time I had 2 guys, 1 in front and 1 in back and it felt like I was in a mob movie being taken out to dig my own grave - real creepy


Didja get whacked?


----------



## Hunt to Eat

BaitNSwitch said:


> My front seat passengers are usually super friendly females. Then again I do majority Lyft, the friendlier platform


Isn't it amazing how much more decent your Lyft riders are? I drive both platforms. There have been a couple times when I've been en route to pick up an Uber pax and I've forgotten to take Lyft offline. And when that Lyft ping comes in, I'll dump the Uber ping and go get the Lyft rider because the chances are better that it'll be a decent human being.


----------



## maui

Hunt to Eat said:


> Didja get whacked?


Well - I was carrying a box of cannoli from Mike's so I made it out alive, albeit sans pastry.

I have been lucky. I have generally had decent pax as a whole


----------



## Hunt to Eat

maui said:


> Well - I was carrying a box of cannoli from Mike's so I made it out alive, albeit sans pastry.
> 
> I have been lucky. I have generally had decent pax as a whole


Excellent cannoli reference! The malnourished coyote tips his floppy ears to you.


----------



## madUber74

Here's my take. If any solo rider or group wants to include me in their convo, someone sit up front. If they don't, ride back. The market here in Madison is maturing enough where 50% of folks who want to ride shotgun and chat just hop in and do so. Good for them. I do occasionally get the weirdo solo who hops up front then proceeds to not talk. At all. Entire trip. Ugh. WEIRD! I'd rather have them in back being antisocial


----------



## Uberamstel

cin90 said:


> I love to talk (perhaps too much) so if they sit in the front they are subjected to my chattiness. I do invite them to join me in the front. Hopefully they engage me or I will stop and make them sit in the back. JK. I don't mind backseat pax, either - I'll still talk their ear off. I can gauge when to shut up, though  well, most times.


Shut up


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Uberamstel said:


> Shut up


I'm sorry. Was someone saying something?


----------



## Joanna M.

I think it just depends on the time of day. I enjoy talking to anyone. 


cin90 said:


> I love to talk (perhaps too much) so if they sit in the front they are subjected to my chattiness. I do invite them to join me in the front. Hopefully they engage me or I will stop and make them sit in the back. JK. I don't mind backseat pax, either - I'll still talk their ear off. I can gauge when to shut up, though  well, most times.


I agree with cin90 when it comes to knowing when to shut up .


----------



## GlavanizeR

I give them such a look that even if they are 3, they sit in the back. Dont want to talk to them, listen to them, look at them, nothing. Get in, get out. Thats it. It would be even better if I did not have to greet them and say goodbye.


----------



## yoyodyne

Hunt to Eat said:


> Isn't it amazing how much more decent your Lyft riders are? I drive both platforms. There have been a couple times when I've been en route to pick up an Uber pax and I've forgotten to take Lyft offline. And when that Lyft ping comes in, I'll dump the Uber ping and go get the Lyft rider because the chances are better that it'll be a decent human being.


I've done that, too!


----------



## LilBill

I always invite pax to sit up front if they wish. However, if more comfortable in the back then sit there. I am very well at reading people since my professional career is a counselor. Therefore, I easily distinguish if they desire conversation or solitude. I prefer front seat pax, however, I am fine with backseat and quite pax.


----------



## Heraldo

I don't mind them sitting up front at all. And yeah, you're right, they do talk more even they sit up front. One time I had a pax of two split between the front and rear. Then the rear seat moved to the front when the first drop off got out.


----------



## VegasJeff

I always tell them sit anywhere you want.


----------



## Shakil Ahmed

I feel uncomfortable if woman seats in front. But, of course I cannot stop them where they want to seat.


----------



## William1964

I've tried to get people to choose the front front door without asking or offering, 98% of the passengers take the back seat.

I will request that they sit in the front when it starts snowing. If it snows.

I don't care what they say, or where they sit. What they do is their business as long as they don't damage my car. 1 special rule for men is do not hit on or make passes at the driver.

I didn't bring the proper tools to get them into the trunk


----------



## Skyring

In Australia, it's the norm for someone to ride in the front seat. If a single male rides in the back, he's standoffish. Women sometimes prefer the back, especially with a male driver, and couples, naturally, share the back seat.

But most of my work is with lone passengers. We both sit in the front and chat.

To be honest, it feels a bit weird having people get in the "kids' seats" in my little Golf!


----------



## Muki

As a guy, women pax tend to sit in the back. Guys tend to sit in the front. Maybe women feel safer in the back.


----------



## chels

I don't understand the hype behind sitting in the front seat. I'm cordial but I'm not really trying to say a lot because I'm driving. Talking to me a lot is disruptive.


----------



## Michelle M

I have no preference. So far, all of mine have sat in the back


----------



## Michelle M

Muki said:


> As a guy, women pax tend to sit in the back. Guys tend to sit in the front. Maybe women feel safer in the back.


Nope, I'm also a PAX as well, and I have hopped in the front on a couple of occasions


----------



## DexNex

So long as there is surge, you can sit wherever you like.


----------



## Muki

chels said:


> I don't understand the hype behind sitting in the front seat. I'm cordial but I'm not really trying to say a lot because I'm driving. Talking to me a lot is disruptive.


When I first started out, I was all chatty and upbeat because I was looking to get good ratings. But later on, I just adopted the rule of give a greeting, then shut up. And speak only if spoken to.


----------



## Kristr90

I don't mind if someone sits in the front seat, I am a female driver and most of my female passengers do sit up front, doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Mrs Jessup

I allow my passengers to sit wherever they want, but it's uncomfortable for me when a solo Pax sits up front. It feels invasive...I'm thinking "all that space in the back seat and you wanna sit here!?" 

I understand if they get car sick..but most of the time they think I'd feel better because it's more personable (yes I do ask what motivates them)

I'm friendly and sweet, but the truth is I signed up to provide a car service.
My goal is to make money, not friends.

Besides we can still chat if you sit in the back, and most of the time the front seaters don't talk anyway. AWKWARD!


----------



## steveK2016

I prefer back


----------



## Skyblue6

i used to care about this. Nowadays not so much. The only time i ask someone to sit in the front is when they look dodgy as F. Especially in cabs


----------



## CrazyT

Personally I despise pax in the front seat unless there are already 2 in the back. Especially when it's a guy. I used to tell people it didn't matter, but I find more often I'm stashing my cooler in the pax side to discourage people sitting there. Although I had a guy this morning who absolutely just stood there and stared at the seat until I moved the stuff. Never said a word, just stared at the cooler.


----------



## Skyblue6

CrazyT said:


> Personally I despise pax in the front seat unless there are already 2 in the back. Especially when it's a guy. I used to tell people it didn't matter, but I find more often I'm stashing my cooler in the pax side to discourage people sitting there. Although I had a guy this morning who absolutely just stood there and stared at the seat until I moved the stuff. Never said a word, just stared at the cooler.


You should have shut the door and driven off


----------



## Bobby Fields

Tippers?? What's that? Never heard much of?


----------



## CrazyT

Skyblue6 said:


> You should have shut the door and driven off


He was holding onto the door and his other hand in the roof so couldn't without risking injury/police involvement.


----------



## David Pickett

I can see that if you are a young hot looking chick driver, the front seat might be more proximity than you want, but that's the deal. And in your life, it comes with the territory. Males find you attractive, and want at least the fantasy of having you look favorably on them. Does flirting get better tips? Are there enough psychos around to make this a substantial threat -- I really doubt it. I hear some wear a wedding ring just to shake off the dating aspect of relationships. You might mount a pic of a big guy and his gun collection on your dash, say he's your boyfriend, former Seal, and you go shooting together every weekend!


----------



## Skyblue6

David Pickett said:


> I can see that if you are a young hot looking chick driver, the front seat might be more proximity than you want, but that's the deal. And in your life, it comes with the territory. Males find you attractive, and want at least the fantasy of having you look favorably on them. Does flirting get better tips? Are there enough psychos around to make this a substantial threat -- I really doubt it. I hear some wear a wedding ring just to shake off the dating aspect of relationships. You might mount a pic of a big guy and his gun collection on your dash, say he's your boyfriend, former Seal, and you go shooting together every weekend!


I've been touched inappropriately as a female in an uber. Never been touched inappropriately in my taxi. A lot of drivers and even some men get touched inappropriately.

When people are drunk they do all sorts of things and the probability is high


----------



## David Pickett

Being up front behind plexi is safer, for sure!

All touching and even pressure to shake hands is inappropriate, regardless of genders and sexual orientation, but some of this is just transporting drunks and keeping the peace between varied cultures . . . .


----------



## OldLech

I love it when hot women with a short skirt and nylons sit in front. Super sexy.


----------



## thepanttherlady

If I'm the PAX and the driver insists I sit in the back I make them cancel the ride and then report them to UBER.


----------



## Havoc

Driving for Lyft, I find that pax that ride in the front usually do not tip. With that said, I leave it up to the pax where they want to sit.


----------



## jeep45238

I prefer front. Can see any nefarious actions much easier, and make a judgement call more rapidly.


----------



## Flarpy

Front-seaters are usually weirdos


----------



## uberer2016

I want all the hot chicks in the front but they never sit in the front. Always the back.  Maybe the next time I see a cute girl coming, I'll just open the front door before she reaches the car. Would that entice her to sit in front? It would be awkward if she still opens the back door.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Nope, I do not but I understand it comes with the territory .


----------



## uberist

I often have women in miniskirt that sit up front, I'm always surprised because I'm usually twice thier age.

I'm always happy I have three dashcams running, I'm sometimes funny and make them laugh, for what ever reason that triggers the arm touch thing with girls.
I get uncomfortable when that happens.

I drive a nice suv and am well groomed, could be setting off the gold digger sugar daddy instinct. Do they think they are gonna get my Uber Fortune?

I prefer they sit in back...


----------



## Newbie22

nickd8775 said:


> I like it when passengers sit in the front seat. They are friendlier, talk more often and usually rate 5 stars. I do hint that it's ok to sit in front by removing my bag from the front seat before the passenger gets in. And every time I get 3 passengers, I say that one can sit up front.
> I like when I get airport rides, because then I have a good reason to require the passenger sit in front.


Being a female, I definitely prefer them sitting in the backseat. I usually will leave my jacket in the front seat on purpose just for this reason.


----------

